# Betrayal and consequences: A Favorite Son



## Uvi Poznansky

*Book Description for A Favorite Son:* 
This story is a present-day twist on the biblical story of Jacob and his mother Rebecca plotting together against the elderly father Isaac, who is lying on his deathbed, in order to get their hands on the inheritance, and on the power in the family. This is no old fairy tale. Its power is here and now, in each one of us.
Listening to Yankle telling his take on events, we understand the bitter rivalry between him and his brother. We become intimately engaged with every detail of the plot, and every shade of emotion in these flawed, yet fascinating characters. He yearns to become his father's favorite son, seeing only one way open to him, to get that which he wants: deceit
"What if my father would touch me," asks Yankle. In planning his deception, it is not love for his father, nor respect for his age that drives his hesitation-rather, it is the fear to be found out.
And so-covering his arm with the hide of a kid, pretending to be that which he is not-he is now ready for the last moment he is going to have with his father.

To learn about the book cover reveal, click here: http://uviart.blogspot.com/2012/12/book-cover-reveal-favorite-son.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Uvi --------------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I knew it the very next morning, and I still know it now: My brother hates me. He has removed me from his mind, stricken away any thought, any memory about me. I am dead to him. The scary part is, that being dead will not stand in the way of him killing me, if ever he lays eyes on me again.
It is an odd feeling. Have you ever faced it? Being dead to someone you envy; someone you miss, too; someone who knows you intimately and, even worse, has the chutzpa to occupy your thoughts day in, day out. It grinds down on your nerves; doesn't it? 
Trust me, being dead to your brother is not all that it is cracked up to be, but it does set you free-oh, don't act so surprised! It frees you from any lingering sense of obligation. Brother, you say to yourself. What does it mean, Brother? Nothing more than a pang, a dull pang in your heart. 
You have betrayed him. Accept his hate."

Yankle, in A Favorite Son










My retelling of the biblical story of Jacob and Esau takes the time to concentrate on two things: the contemplation of the crime, and the mental anguish afterwards. Here is another view of my Ceramic sculpture of the character. It is called "What if my father touches me."


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"When I sprinkle my secret blend of spices; here, take a sniff, can you smell it? When I chop these mouthwatering sun-dried tomatoes, add a few cloves of garlic for good measure, and let it all sizzle with lentils and meat-it becomes so scrumptious, so lip-smacking, finger-licking, melt-in-your-mouth good!
There is a certain ratio of flavors, a balance that creates a feast for the tongue and a delight for the mind; and having mastered that balance, with a pinch of imported cumin from the north of Persia, a dash of Saffron from the south of Egypt, I can tell you one thing: When the pot comes to a full bubbling point, and the aroma of the stew rises up in the air-it would make you dribble! Drive you to madness! For a single bite, you would sell your brother, if only you had one! "

This is the voice of Yankle, in my ebook A Favorite Son. Modeled on the biblical story which is truly fascinating to me, this is a present-day twist. At this point in the story he is preparing a lentile stew for his brother, Esau, who comes home so hungry from a day of hunt, he is prepared to throw away up his birthright for a bite of that stew.

Later in the story Yankle will resort to cheating his father, who is lying on his deathbed, to steal away the inheritance. Here is a ceramic sculpture of Jacob preparing to wear the hide of a kid on his arm, so that if his father will touch him, he will mistake Jacob for his hairy brother Esau. In this piece, I focus on the moment of contemplating the crime, rather than the moment of action. He is about to make a choice: is the inheritance truly worth the price of losing his honesty, his soul?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Angela Davis writes from the heart. She is not a writer--but a poet, and her words are deeply moving to me. I am thrilled to read her review of A Favorite Son. This is what she wrote:

★★★★★ Brilliant Reconfiguration, February 2, 2013
By Angela Davis
Amazon Verified Purchase

I am not a writer, I am a reader, and I know what captivates me. A Favorite Son is far more than an updated version of a well known Biblical story of Jacob and Esau and their supposedly inimitable mother, Rebecca.

Written- by Uvi Poznansky (Apart From Love, Home) an original and brilliant author whose work will simply mesmerize and create a depth of thought long after the reader has reluctantly left the final page.

Ms. Poznansky's ability to create characters that are quite relatable and emotional and that encompass the range of human emotions- fear, rage, insecurity, love, desire, hatred, and the all-consuming need for acceptance from a parent, is unparalleled.

Her ability to reconfigure one of the most indomitable tales is simply genius.
Written with a mild hand, but with a punch to the gut simultaneously-is intense, and will provide discussion and thought long after the close of the final page.

_________________________________________

"I hear the slight rustle of her skirt, and her soft voice saying, "Wait, Isaac-" just before it becomes muffled. So sharply, so unexpectedly does it happen, that it makes me giddy with curiosity; and so, I do what I have to do: I lift the flap of the tent, allowing light in, to peek in on them; and what I see leaves me dumbfounded. 
There she is, kneeling down before him amidst ripples of silk. She wraps her arms around his frail shoulders, draws closely and kisses him, long and full, on his mouth. And then, when she rises up, you can see that his face is confused, and his hand is trembling a little."

In this excerpt Yankle describes his mother Becky, modeled after the biblical figure of Rebecca. Her husband Isaac is lying on his deathbed. He is blind, and waiting for his firstborn son Esav to come back from the hunt, so he can give him the blessing. Becky plots to deceive the old man. In my story, A Favorite Son, she goes into his tent to say her last farewell, and just before sending Jacob in to execute her criminal plan, she kisses her husband. Watching this from a distance, Yankle says:

"I have to wonder: What was that kiss? Her way to say farewell? Was it inspired by some old memory, some image of their younger days-or else, was it designed to make him vulnerable, make him ready for me, just in time for my entrance? I agonize, I puzzle over that kiss. Was it act of love-or of deceit?"

Yankle, in A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled that my new ebook, A Favorite Son, has just received a five-star review from top Amazon reviewer and author Sheila Deeth. She has just released her novel, Divide by Zero. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a reviewer for Amazon, Goodreads, Gather and other reading sites. This is what she says:


★★★★★ Bringing the familiar to unfamiliar life, February 13, 2013
By S. Deeth "Sheila Deeth" (OR, USA) 
(TOP 1000 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

Dysfunctional families aren't reserved just for the modern day, and this story retells what must be one of the most classic cases in history. The fact that it's Biblical history just adds to the mystique.

It's the gentle twists of difference that bring this tale of Jacob and Esau to life and give it power. Yankle, the younger son, grows up resenting his bigger, stronger, marginally older brother. Parental favorites wound. Meanwhile the beloved mother appears as a foreigner, carried away from home and family (and riches) to live in a tent with her past safely hidden in a box. She doesn't wear a burka. Her shoes are painfully inappropriate. She doesn't belong, and neither does her son.

Author Uvi Poznansky adds a sense of immediacy to the tale as Yankle looks back on his past with a curious mix of modern and ancient perspectives. There's a pleasing humor as he muses over religions born from his home or complains of "no bus ticket to be found; and... a plane ticket was out of the question." There's all the delight of the familiar when Jacob's ladder appears, and all the joy of the new as hints and details sneak quietly into the tale. Simultaneously bringing past and present to life, the author gives this Bible story a powerful modern-day relevance behind its haunting antiquity, with every detail inspiring further thought and contemplation. A masterful retelling.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*Cover Reveal!*

Like the ebook cover of A Favorite Son, the cover of the audiobook edition is based on my own mixed media painting. The main difference between the two covers is the proportions (square instead of rectangle.) In the original art I floated various paints on the paper, letting them drizzle and mix, to create an intricate, fiery flow of color. Then when they dried out I came in with a black pen, and drew just a few lines to suggest the figure.

To me, this is what this image means: looking directly at yourself, facing the pain and the ugly imperfections within, without any attempt to mask who you are-even if you find yourself on the verge of a meltdown. Which is the process the protagonist, Yankle, is going through in this story. He finds himself coming to terms with his core being, with how the tension between his emotions and needs has driven him over a lifetime. In a most profound sense, this is a story of crime and punishment.










As in my previous book cover designs for my novel, Apart From Love, and my poetry book, Home, the title and the author name cast a subtle shadow over the image. However, one detail is different here: two of the letters of the author name cast a shadow like all the other letters, but the two glyphs themselves-U and P--are intentionally missing. Why? For two reasons.

First, because often in my art I discover that the eye is drawn to the unexpected, and the brain rises to the challenge when there is a missing link to resolve. The observer, then, becomes engaged with the art, and in a sense, becomes its creator. And second, because this missing detail is a symbol, an indication of the flawed character in this story.

As with the U and P, the narrator's name appears in shadow form only. This extends the graphical concept of the missing glyphs, and it is also symbolic, because the voice is a soul. It fills our mind and heart without having a visual, physical existence.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*Excerpt from A Favorite Son:*

"When I sprinkle my secret blend of spices; here, take a sniff, can you smell it? When I chop these mouthwatering sun-dried tomatoes, add a few cloves of garlic for good measure, and let it all sizzle with lentils and meat--it becomes so scrumptious, so lip-smacking, finger-licking, melt-in-your-mouth good!
There is a certain ratio of flavors, a balance that creates a feast for the tongue and a delight for the mind; and having mastered that balance, with a pinch of imported cumin from the north of Persia, a dash of Saffron from the south of Egypt, I can tell you one thing: When the pot comes to a full bubbling point, and the aroma of the stew rises up in the air--it would make you dribble! Drive you to madness! For a single bite, you would sell your brother, if only you had one!"


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

New Amazon review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ "A Favorite Son" is a favorite of mine, March 4, 2013
By Brian M. Hayden
Amazon Verified Purchase

I recently read her book, "A Favorite Son." Let me tell you what I thought of her book.

"A Favorite Son" is a modern day interpretation of an old biblical story. Two brothers - twins, and by all accounts equal, except one brother was born one minute before the other. Uvi skillfully sets up the story as she introduces the brothers first. We begin to understand the dynamic of their relationship, and the importance of being first born.

Next, Uvi introduces the mother. As we understand her, the special relationship between the mother and one of the sons is unveiled. Like building a brick house, piece by piece Uvi layers the characters and the inter-relationships. The last character she introduces is the father.

The stage is set. The characters introduced. All that is left is to see how it will all play out. For the answer to that&#8230;you must buy the book - and I am telling you: You must buy this book!

Uvi Pozansky is an excellent word smith. She so carefully put this story together that it held my attention from start to finish. For those of you who know me, that is indeed an accomplishment.
Uvi Pozansky's book, "A Favorite Son" is a favorite of mine. It is a must read for everyone!

Download this highly-praised book here:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUZ3LGU


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

To my surprise, I found a new review for my book, A Favorite Son. The review was written by Jerry Beller, an author who writes historical fiction. His work includes the "American Myth series", which covers American History from before the republic, up to the present. So I find it a true honor that he said this: 

★★★★★ Creative and entertaining, March 16, 2013
By The Review - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

"A Favorite Son" by Uvi Poznansky is a skillful, creative modernization of the Biblical story of Isaac and Rebecca, and their twin sons, Jacob and Esau. Ms. Poznansky creates a story full of jealousy, spite and even hate, which competes with compassion, family ties and love. This is a quick read that was entertaining and often funny. The author appears to take turns respecting and mocking tradition, doing both in a delightful manner. One of the many lessons in this book is to be careful what you wish for, as is so brilliantly illustrated in the character Yankle, whose voice carries the story.

This is a real good book and I look forward to reading more of Uvi Poznansky's work.

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚

This review comes at the heels of several new reviews:

★★★★★ Compelling., March 8, 2013
By Cuica - See all my reviews

As the reviewer above says this is a modern retelling of the Bible story of Esau and Jacob and the rivalry between brothers and it does translate well into a modern context. Beside all stories have been written before, good against evil, a right of passage etc. What made me read on was the way it had been written, direct and compelling.

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚

★★★★★ Brilliant., February 14, 2013
By Wendy Scott (New Zealand) - See all my reviews

This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)
I loved the descrptive writing, so flavourful it was almost as if I was inhaling and tasting the story. The story flowed well and the narrative voice rang true. Just wondeful!

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚

★★★★★ Compelling., February 14, 2013
By Sara Alexi - The Greek Village Series - See all my reviews

As the reviewer above says this is a modern retelling of the Bible story of Esau and Jacob and the rivalry between brothers and it does translate well into a modern context. Beside all stories have been written before, good against evil, a right of passage etc. What made me read on was the way it had been written, direct and compelling.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*THE NEXT BIG THING: A Favorite Son in Print and Audiobook! *



The title of my story is A Favorite Son. Sounds familiar? Maybe because its Kindle edition has been published a couple of months ago. To my surprise, the story was received with great acclaim. So now there are two great developments which I would like to share with you: first, the story just about to come out as a paperback book! And the second--even better!--it is just about to come out as an audiobook!

*Where did the idea come from for the story?*
I have long been fascinated with the story of Jacob and Esav, which to me, captures several layers of emotions which we all go through in our families: a rivalry between brothers, the way a mother's love, unevenly divided, can spur them to action, to crime, even; and how in time, even in the absence of regret, a punishment eventually ripens.

*What genre does your story fall under?*
The best definition I can offer for a genre is this: it is a new-age-biblical-twist genre, set in the twenty-first century, in a primitive camp of tents at the frontier of the desert in Canaan, in what seems, at first, to be an innocent fable.

*Which actors would you choose to play your characters in a movie rendition?*
I am going to change the question... Why, you ask? Because when your book is picked up for a major movie deal, this success--incredible as it may be--usually comes with a caveat: your work will be used by the screen writers merely as a suggestion, so it remains to be seen how much of the original text is retained in the final cut... However, when your book is picked up for narration, every sentence, every turn-of-a-phrase, every breath and pause in the original text is not only retained, but comes to life in the voice of the narrator.

So let me rephrase the question as follows: which actors would you choose to play your characters in a narrated rendition? Ah! What a great question! I would choose an actor with a great literary skill, one that can interpret the layers of meanings in my story, and one that has versatile voices in him. In short: David Kudler, and I had my heart set on him the moment I heard his audition.

David has been a voice and stage actor, a writer, and a book editor for over twenty years. Since 1999, he has been in charge of publications for the Joseph Campbell Foundation. As you can see, he is a man for all seasons... As a narrator, he has a warm, versatile voice, and a great ear for character and dialect. For A Favorite Son, he plays Yankle, Esav (Yankle's brother), Isaac (Yankle's father), Becky (Yankle's mother) and Eliezer (Becky's butler.) For each one of these characters, there is a distinct voice!

*What is the one-sentence synopsis of your story?*
This is a present-day twist on the biblical story of Jacob and his mother Rebecca plotting together against the elderly father Isaac, who is lying on his deathbed, in order to get their hands on the inheritance, and on the power in the family.

*Will your book be self-published or represented by an agency?*
My book--in its paperback and ebook editions--will be self-published. I enjoy every aspect of the publishing process: the cover design most of all, as well as the interior design. Once my book is written and edited, I have an quick turnaround time to having it published--usually within a week. The audiobook edition, obviously, takes longer, because it involves a creative exchange of ideas between the narrator and me.

*How long did it take you to write the first draft of your manuscript?*
Start to finish, this book took me six weeks. But it had been brewing in me for several years before that. Being an artist, I expressed it through sculpture. So here you can see Yankle and his mother Becky, plotting to cheat the father, and unable to look each other in the eye as they are doing so.










*What other books would you compare this story to within your genre?*
The Red Tent.

*Who or What inspired you to write this story?*
When I read the biblial story, the characters presented themselves before me. But beware: when reading my story, do not seek clear distinction between heroes and villains: no one is wholly sacred, because--like Yankle, the main character here--we are all made of lights and shadows, and most of all, doubt.

*What else about your story might pique the reader's interest?*
Perhaps, an excerpt? Here is Yankle's description of the last moments he has with Becky, his mother, which they spend plotting how to deceive Isaac, his father.

_"By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell. 
Yet for some reason, glancing around me, I commit to memory every aspect of this scene, every detail: The vivid pattern of the rug, spread across the dirt floor. The embroidered silk pillows, leaning against the woven headrest. The little blemish, barely visible in the corner of the blanket. The silver thread coming apart, at one point, at the bottom of the canvas. The jug of water, half hidden behind the curved leg of the bed... 
This hour is so intimate; so sweet, and it is fast coming to its bitter conclusion. 
And the only thing that disturbs me, the only thing that stands here between us, is not being able to look each other in the eyes, during the last moments that remain to us." _


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Wow! Just got this email about my audiobook coming out:

"Congratulations, A Favorite Son is now on sale at audible.com. And we plan to make it available on iTunes and Amazon.com within the next few days."

Click to see--and hear a voice sample--of it! http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_3?asin=B00C3JVLZO&qid=1364676338&sr=1-3


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

When I sculpt a figure, such as here, in one of my earliest pieces, I let it age and become young again, adding and reducing wrinkles as the piece is being formed. For me, working on the audiobook of A Favorite Son is no different, and let me tell you why...










To listen to voice clips from the audiobook click the link:
http://uviart.blogspot.com/2013/04/behind-scenes-look-how-to-become-young.html

*Audiobook just out!!!! Join the Launch Event:*
I am so excited to invite you! Come celebrate with me: My book, A Favorite Son, is coming out in two new editions: audiobook and print. We will have a writing contest, fun activities, and surprises for all.

https://www.facebook.com/events/318889268214562/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Springing out of my mind, out of this cage
His words but a whisper, right here on this page
Jacob trembles in shame--not because of his sin 
But because he wears nothing but a sleeve of goatskin

Lonely and naked, how can he rejoice
Wishing to be wrapped by the warmth of voice
While back in the camp, Eliezer the butler
Croaks out of the throat of the Great Kuddler

Oh please, trust me now, this is no spelling mistake
For his voice can cuddle--but it can also shake
Yes, Kuddler lets you hear the subtle clipclop
Of a camel approaching, Becky perched at the top

And so at long last, by hook and by crook
Jacob speaks loud and clear in this audiobook










The gifted narrator of my audiobook, David Kudler is an author, editor and performer. Since 1999, he has overseen the publications program of the Joseph Campbell Foundation, where he has served as the managing editor of the Collected Works of Joseph Campbell series. He lives in Mill Valley, California (the next town north from Sausalito) with his wife, teacher and author Maura Vaughn, their two author-to-be daughters, and their non-literary cat.

★ New! Get the paperback edition
http://www.amazon.com/A-Favorite-Son-Uvi-Poznansky/dp/0984993258
★ New! Get the audiobook edition:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Favorite-Son/dp/B00C43RHRU/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I awoke to the new rave only three months ago, and then wondered why I had ignored it for such a long time. Audiobooks! The new way to read books--which is also the oldest way: to listen to a story.

But while our ancestors gathered around the fire and listened in fascination to the shaman, we do it in a variety of different ways nowadays. Some of us use it as a cure for the boring commute. Spending 7-10 hours a week on the road, which is fairly routine for many of us, can easily be transformed to an entertaining time: a time when a gifted voice actor is conjured out of thin air--or rather, out of your smart phone or your iPod. And now, that voice breathes life into enchanting characters, who come to keep you company while you are driving!

The same can be said about listening while exercising on fitness machines, or walking. Time flies by as you are transported, magically, to a different place and time. And this does not have to be a solitary practice. Unlike reading a book, you can listen together with your loved one, in bed or at the breakfast table, and laugh and cry together. You get to experience a great performance, just like in the theatre, in the intimacy of your own home.

Audible (an Amazon-related company specializing in audiobooks) now offers something called WhisperSync tehnology, which lets you switch seamlessly between reading an ebook and listening to its audiobook. You can learn more about it here. Also, Audible offers this to you: Get A Free Trial of Audible - Free AudioBook Download - To get your free audiobook sign up for the free trial. If Audible isn't for you feel free to cancel within 14 days and the audiobook is yours to keep. They will gladly help you--24 hours a day, 7 days a week--to download the audiobook to your preferred device. Here is their help line: 1-888-283-5051 (US & Canada) or 1-973-820-0400 (international.)

The audiobook of A Favorite Son is already here, take a listen to a voice clip:

http://www.amazon.com/A-Favorite-Son/dp/B00C43RHRU/










Shebat Legion is the author of wacky, off-the-wall entertaining, and hard-to-classify books. I Just found her 5-star review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ *A remake with a twist*, April 18, 2013
By Shebat Legion - See all my reviews
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Paperback)
A Favorite Son by Uvi Poznansky is a modern twist on a biblical tale that takes no prisoners. Witty and yet pensive, Uvi manages to bring the reader into a compassionate state for the protagonist and with well thought out characterization, an unexpected likability is discovered as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Aniruddha Sastikar authored two poetry books entitled "Maiden Musings - Vol. 1" published in October 2012 and Vol. 2 in January 2013. He credits learning Haiku Poetry to his dear friend & former Lt. Col Shyam Kumar Sharma, who resides in New Delhi, India. Aniruddha authored a short story book for children - "Once upon a time..." published and released through good friend & Publisher - Brian Wrixon, Burlington, Canada and Blurb Inc., in December 2012 and is working toward writing a fiction. I am honored that he has posted this ★★★★★ review on Goodreads for A Favorite Son:

"Writing a review on a book authored by a talented and skillful artist, writer, and poet - Uvi Poznansky, is in itself an honor and privilege for an amateur poet and writer like me.

I am incapable to review work of such an educated, elegant, and accomplished artist, but I'll try to do so.

"A Favorite Son" by Uvi Poznansky is a wonderful combination and presentation of love, sacrifice, jealousy, fear, hate, hopes, wistfulness, and much more to it. Images through out the book are excellent. They really are captivating and transports the reader to that location, literally; as if the reader is observing the characters, live. I haven't had read any Biblical tales till date, but "A Favorite Son" introduced them to me. It is noteworthy how a mother (portrayed in "A Favorite Son") plays a significant role in bringing up her children. Her sacrifices, her love, and her plans. Aren't all these found in a Mother? Yes. They are an inbuilt characteristics of a Mother anywhere on earth.

There's no doubt Uvi carries a strong vocabulary and has that ability to create a picture using them, which keeps the reader gripped till the last page. Apart from being an outstanding writer, she's a first-class artist and sculptor, which is noticeable from the cover art of this book and visiting her blog site.

For those who are looking to read on strong family ties, I highly recommend A Favorite Son."

This review can be seen here: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/578509577


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

To my surprise, [book:A Favorite Son|17212683] has been received with warm, wonderful praise on Amazon--15 reviews and counting! And to top it all off, today I am thrilled to discover the first customer review of its audiobook, which was published only a few days ago on Audible:










Audible customers get to review the story as well as the voice, which is to say, the performance. This is truly special, not only on behalf of my work--but on behalf of my amazing narrator, David Kudler. He truly deserves this praise, because he is man of a thousand voices. Between us: I hesitate calling him on the phone, because he can bring out one character after another from his throat, and fool his mother, let alone me...

.`*.¸.*´¸.•*¨`*•..¸♥...♥

Also, so glad to discover a new review for A Favorite Son. It is written by the author Eleonore Caron. She has written a series of mystery stories for children, the first of which, Gizmo and Ellen Mysteries, has been published recently in paperback. Here is what she said:

★★★★★ A Favorite story of mine now
By Eleonore Caron
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Paperback)

I really liked this story. The author made me feel what the characters felt. There is a biblical connection and also a modern day one. It doesn't pay to be deceitful in the end.
I've come to know Uvi a little more now and she is a great lady with numerous talents from creating art to writing stories and poems.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just discovered a new review of A Favorite Son!

★★★★★ A Must Read, May 11, 2013
By Cynthia Hamilton "Cindy" (Florida) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)

This book is a superb modern day version of the biblical story of Isaac and Rebecca and their twin sons. It tells of how deceitful and greedy people can be within their own families.

The author also writes poetry and it shows in her beautiful flowing way with words. It's a book to remember!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Check it out! This news flash about A Favorite Son, put together by Erika Goodkin of Literati Consulting PR, has just been released:

Israeli-American Author Releases New Book of Biblical Fiction

Among other things, this news flash reveals who wrote the praise on the back cover of the print edition of my novel, Apart From Love. Hint: guess who wrote the screenplays for the blockbuster movies 'Every Which Way But Loose', 'Any Which Way You Can' (with Clint Eastwood in the title role), and 'Going Ape' (with Tony Danza in the title role.)


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Highly praised ★★★★★ new-age twist on an old yarn, 18 reviews!

"The first time he saw her face was, of course, the morning after. The veil removed, she fainted upon seeing him."

Take a listen to ★ A FAVORITE SON ★










Did you notice the new slideshow feature on my blog? Right at the very top?

If you are reading any one of my books--Apart From Love, A Favorite Son, or Home (in either Kindle or print edition) I will gladly feature your image here!

To learn more, click here: Your Image at the Very Top!










*On a different note:*

I am so thrilled that my interview with Author Alliance has gone live! I loved the way it opened, with this question:

*I understand that that your father was a great influence on you becoming a writer?*

I started telling stories and composing poems before I knew how to hold a pen between my fingers. My father, a poet, writer and artist, would write these for me, and even quote words I invented. He would ask me to help him rhyme his poems, and later on, when I was twenty years old, he asked me to give him a selection of my poems, for inclusion in a book of poetry he was about to publish...

To read more, click here:
Author Alliance Interview with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

We have not been camping close to a well for nearly three days now-but I happen to know where water can be found, because in her tent, under her bed, my mother keeps a full jug, for no one else but me. And so, I bring it to him, catching myself in an unexpectedly generous mood. He takes a long gulp. Then he has to catch his breath.
"Yankle?" he says.
"Yes, Esav?"
"What is this smell? So good..."
"It's my new recipe! I call it a stew."
"Give me. Give me now!"
"Well, no," I say. "There are limits to my generosity."
"You be sorry," says he.
"Well, what's in it for me?"
"Huh?"
"Do I really have to explain? What will you give me in return?"
"Give you?" he flares up. "A big smack."
"Oh well," I laugh in his face. "Forget it, then."
He falls to some deep thoughts, by the end of which he throws his hands up in the air. "I give you something," he offers. "Anything."
I smile. "You know what I want."
Then he hesitates. "No. Not that."
Well, by now you know me: I can find a way, some way to convince him. So I go over to my big pot and, as theatrically as I can, raise the iron lid. 
Out comes a puff of steam, escaping high into the air and carrying with it the most tempting, most delectable scent. Then, using my brother's arrow as a skewer, I pierce through the juiciest, most succulent piece of meat, and bring it right under his nose.

Take a listen to the voice sample!










Now that two of my books have come out in audiobook edition, is this the time to rest on my laurels? The answer--you guessed it!--is this: absolutely not!

So what I am working on now?

First of all, my poetry and prose book Home is about to enter production, so I am listening to auditions, enjoying both the voices and the interpretations of the writing.

And second, a new book will soon be coming out... I will announce its name and unveil the cover next week. Stay tuned!

Treat yourself to a gift! 
Download the highly praised audiobooks
★ A Favorite Son ★ Apart From Love ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Wow, this morning I am at the top of the list ★ Most Viewed Authors ★ on AUTHORSdB!

Click my icon in the list to go to my page: I have just added the image of my just released book, Twisted. My work relies on word-of-mouth... So, if you like what you see, please go to the bottom of that page, and tweet it!










*Looking for a great Father's Say gift? Something he will cherish?*
How about the ★★★★★ audiobook edition of A FAVORITE SON:

We have not been camping close to a well for nearly three days now-but I happen to know where water can be found, because in her tent, under her bed, my mother keeps a full jug, for no one else but me. And so, I bring it to him, catching myself in an unexpectedly generous mood. He takes a long gulp. Then he has to catch his breath.
"Yankle?" he says.
"Yes, Esav?"
"What is this smell? So good..."
"It's my new recipe! I call it a stew."
"Give me. Give me now!"
"Well, no," I say. "There are limits to my generosity."
"You be sorry," says he.
"Well, what's in it for me?"
"Huh?"
"Do I really have to explain? What will you give me in return?"
"Give you?" he flares up. "A big smack."
"Oh well," I laugh in his face. "Forget it, then."
He falls to some deep thoughts, by the end of which he throws his hands up in the air. "I give you something," he offers. "Anything."
I smile. "You know what I want."
Then he hesitates. "No. Not that."
Well, by now you know me: I can find a way, some way to convince him. So I go over to my big pot and, as theatrically as I can, raise the iron lid. 
Out comes a puff of steam, escaping high into the air and carrying with it the most tempting, most delectable scent. Then, using my brother's arrow as a skewer, I pierce through the juiciest, most succulent piece of meat, and bring it right under his nose.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"You may have heard those rumors about me: How I escaped by moonlight; how I hid inside each one of the seven wells of Beersheba, with nothing in my possession but the shirt on my back; how I eluded my enemy, my brother; and then, how frightened I was, how alone. I'm afraid you have been, at best, misinformed; or, more probably, mislead by some romantic foolery, some fiction and lies, the kind of which can easily be found, and in abundance I might add, in the holy scriptures.

I insist: It was not moonlight but rather, high noon; I was wearing no shirt whatsoever-nothing, really, but a goatskin sleeve. There was only one well in which I could hide, not seven. And most importantly, I was hardly alone; for the entire camp-all the maidservants, the shepherds, the guards-stood aghast all around me. So now, you must see that I could not, despite my best intentions, escape stealthily out of there; nor could I elude anyone.

Instead I was flung out, kicking and screaming, with tugs and pulls loosening the remaining shreds of my clothes, and whacks and smacks coming at my bare back from all directions. My left eye swelled up to such a degree that out of necessity, I resorted to use the right one-only to discover, once I raised my head from the dirt, that my brother was standing right over me. His foot could be seen coming straight at me, at an easygoing, unhurried pace, until it turned into a full blown kick."

Yankle in A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Lia London, the author of full-length novels in a variety of genres, is a woman on a mission. On her website, she is building up collection of Clean Indie Reads, opening the doors for independent authors who write books can be considered "clean." I am thrilled that she has invited me for a third mini-interview on her site. This time, the interview focused on A Favorite Son. First, she quoted three of the reviews:

"Uvi Poznansky has that enviable ability to push paint and words into that category of combining reality with fantasy, myth with story, tradition with contemporary sidebars. She has ably accomplished that in The Favorite Son, drawing upon the Biblical tale of Isaac and his twin sons by his late birthing wife Rebecca--Jacob and Esau."
--Grady Harp (Hall of Fame Top 50 Reviewervine Voice)

"Her ability to reconfigure one of the most indomitable tales is simply genius. Written with a mild hand, but with a punch to the gut simultaneously-is intense, and will provide discussion and thought long after the close of the final page."
--Amazon reviewer

"This story is like a kaleidoscope - with every turn of the page the focus changes and we shift our concentration on a different aspect of the tale."
--Amazon reviewer

Then, the interview:
*How did this retelling of a famous story come about? What was the process?*
I wrote a short story called "Lentil Soup", in which Yankle gives voice to the bitter rivalry between him and his brother. By the end of the story, he manages to score a minor victory, which--on the flip side--costs both of them their former friendship. Unlike other characters I have written, this one would not let go, so the story turned into a first chapter; by the end of the second chapter, he insisted he had more to say...And being stubborn, he demanded more attention after the third chapter. So what could I do but keep on going?

*What do you hope people will get out of your version of the story?*
I hope we will reflect on the emotional forces at work in our own families. This story holds up a mirror, in which we can see the truth about greed, love, and the bond we have with our fathers and brothers.

The interview can be read here.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This week I have the incredible honor of being featured on Mcv Egan's blog, for an entire week! Here is the first installment in a succession of brief articles, titled Why History is the Agreed Upon Lie:

History is written by the winners. They make sure to remove that version of history that belongs to the losers. David, the young entertainer coming to play his lyre in king Saul's court, makes this point in my upcoming book:

_"Hung on the wall is an shiny iron shield. I brush my ﬁngers over the sharp ridges of the engraved inscription, trying to ﬁgure it out by my touch. It says, The House of Saul.

To a naive observer it may seem like an emblem of a highly respected ancestry-but as everyone around the country knows, Saul has no royal blood in his veins. He is the son of Kish, a lowly farmer who owns but a few asses. In his youth Saul used to tend to these stubborn animals. He may long for those carefree days, but word on the street is that he did a lousy job, because the asses got lost more often than not. Everyone hopes and prays that he will do better as a king. The worst part is, his family comes from a tribe of ill-repute. The tribe of Benjamin is known to be nothing but a rowdy mob, notorious for an insatiable appetite for rape and murder, for which it was severely punished. In a ﬁerce civil war, it was nearly wiped out -not so long ago-by the other tribes.

For the life of me I cannot ﬁgure why the ﬁrst king of Israel should be picked from the poor, the downtrodden. It is a questionable political decision, but perhaps it is better this way. In the back of his mind, Saul should know his humble beginnings. All of which makes this emblem quite pretentious. But who cares? By instinct I get it, I understand his need to display the thing, because this is the way to create history, when none is available."_

Even when the winner's version of history makes it to the books, it is modiﬁed by later generations, adding layers upon layers of interpretation. So when I select old yarn to give it a new twist, I always focus on the human aspect: my biblically-inspired characters are no heroes. They are modern man and women, who at times ﬁnd the courage to do heroic acts; at times they are besieged by emotions of grief, jealousy, or overwhelming passion; and always, they ponder who they are with the doubts and hesitations that are familiar to all of us.

So here, for example, is what Yankle--the main character in my book A Favorite Son, inspired by the biblical ﬁgure of Jacob--says about who he is.

_"I like to think of myself as a modern man. A confused one. One left to his own devices, because of one thing: The silence of God. When Isaac, my father, laid on his deathbed, waiting for me, or rather, for his favorite son to come in, he suspected, somehow, that he was about to be fooled. And yet, God kept silent. Now, all these years later, I wonder about it. God did not help the old man. He gave no warning to him; not one whisper in his ear, not a single clue. Now as then, He is utterly still, and will not alert me when my time comes; when they, my sons, ﬂesh of my ﬂesh, blood of my blood, are ready to face me; to fool their old man._

*On a different note:*
This week brought in two new ★★★★★ reviews of A Favorite Son, one titled A masterfully built story with a most colorful narrative, and the other titled Biblical themes given modern relevance.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

M.C.V. Egan (Maria Catalina Vergara Egan) is the author of The Bridge of Deaths. The story came about through a lifelong obsession to solve the mystery of her maternal grandfather's death in faraway Denmark. She has a particular interest in historical fiction, so I was greatly honored when she purchased my book, A Favorite Son, and then posted this wonderful review for it:

★★★★★ A masterfully built story with a most colorful narrative, June 26, 2013
By Maria Catalina Egan "M.C.V. Egan" (Delray Beach, Florida USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

There is so much I enjoyed about this book, that I do not quite know where to begin. I read somewhere that Uvi Poznansky "paints with her words" and that she has a background in architecture. FAVORITE SON shows these with a strong building technique in her story and the colorful play with her words.
In my Favorite Son the author takes the Biblical story of Rebecca and her two sons Jacob and Essau and in a masterful manner she built and decorated the story through the voice of Yankle. As entertaining as the story is, it is also very thought provoking. The array of emotions is so palpable, the reader feels the hate, the jealousy as surely as the characters do. To be honest my heart beat a bit faster in some scenes and I did perspire in others...the author's magnificent writing grabbed me as a reader and I simply could not let go.
The flow of the story made for a fast read which I have earmarked for a re-read in the near future, it was simply that enjoyable, and I seldom read a book twice.

TREAT YOURSELF TO A GREAT GIFT


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*The Perils of Biblical Inspirarion*
Published on writerchristophfischer

Would you believe that writing biblically inspired books is a risky proposition?
Let me suggest to you that it is. Why?

Because some of your readers may have only a vague recollection of the reference material, back from their days in Sunday school. Others may be totally unfamiliar with it, because they may come from a different culture altogether. So you have to introduce enough of the original story to the readers, and you better do it in a fresh way, one that highlights the immediacy of its meaning. Here, for example, is the voice of Yankle (based on the biblical Jacob) in my book A Favorite Son:

_"When I sprinkle my secret blend of spices; here, take a sniff, can you smell it? When I chop these mouthwatering sun-dried tomatoes, add a few cloves of garlic for good measure, and let it all sizzle with lentils and meat-it becomes so scrumptious, so lipsmacking, finger-licking, melt-in-your-mouth good!
There is a certain ratio of flavors, a balance that creates a feast for the tongue and a delight for the mind; and having mastered that balance, with a pinch of imported cumin from the north of Persia, a dash of Saffron from the south of Egypt, I can tell you one thing: When the pot comes to a full bubbling point, and the aroma of the stew rises up in the air-it would make you dribble! Drive you to madness! For a single bite, you would sell your brother, if only you had one!"_

By design, his voice is a direct and intimate one, letting you get close enough to taste, or at least to smell the aroma of his lentil soup. Not only that, but the 'you' in this passage is not just the preverbial you.
Rather (as is revealed later) it is a character with a complex emotional relationship to the main character: his firstborn, who at the conclusion of the story is just about to fool Yankle in a most devastating way, by letting him believe that Joseph, his favorite son, has been devoured by a wild beast.

No wonder Yankle has a dark side. Here he is, pondering the bitterness of sibling rivalry, and the abuse of an elderly father by his son, which perpetuate themselves here from one generation to the next:

_"It is an odd feeling. Have you ever faced it? Being dead to someone you envy; someone you miss, too; someone who knows you intimately and, even worse, has the chutzpa to occupy your thoughts day in, day out. It grinds down on your nerves; doesn't it? Trust me, being dead to your brother is not all that it is cracked up to be, but it does set you free-oh, don't act so surprised! It frees you from any lingering sense of obligation. Brother, you say to yourself. What does it mean, Brother? Nothing more than a pang, a dull pang in your heart.
You have betrayed him. Accept his hate. You need not talk to him ever again. For the rest of your life, you are free! A stranger- that is what you are. A stranger, visited from time to time by dreams: Dreams about the mother you will never see again, and the father you left behind, on his deathbed. Dreams of waiting, waiting so eagerly for the next day, to meet your brother at the end of an endless exile. Dreams of grappling with him all night long, until the crack of dawn. Until your ankles give way. Until you lose your footing on the ground.
Then, rising up to take you is the darkness of the earth; which is where you wake up at sunrise to find yourself alone."_

Some of your readers may be well versed with the reference material, and for them, you better offer an extra layer of meaning. For example, in the passage above, the sentence "Dreams of grappling with him all night long, until the crack of dawn. Until your ankles give way" is an allusion to Jacob grappling with the angel, the night before he meets his brother after years of estrangement. In the biblical story, this is symbolic of Jacob struggling with God. But in my modern interpretation, this is symbolic of Yankle struggling with his curse, the loneliness in which is he is stranded, now that his brother is his enemy.

A Favorite Son does not amplify what the bible says. In fact, it offers a secular point of view, and a mirror to our souls. To me, the bible is rife with drama, sex, and violence, which makes it a rich source, a place to explore the truth about ourselves, about our struggle between the angels and demons inside all of us. My Yankle is no hero, no one you might want to revere. Instead, he is a rebellious teenager, a sly smart-ass about to cheat his father. Which may well offend some readers, especially those who make the mistake to expect nothing more that an expansion of the original story. To such readers, my book may be seen as nothing less than blasphemy.

So? What do you think? Is writing biblically inspired books is a risky proposition?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

☻/
/▌
/ \ Looking for a great summer read? 
They are inexpensive. Of course, that's not the reason to get them--the reviews are!

★★★★★ Check them out:
★ Twisted ★ A Favorite Son ★ Home ★ Apart From Love ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This morning find me in the chat chair, opposite Nikki Walker, author of In Search of a Healing Place (Redemptive Series) and many other books. I am so honored that she give me a great opportunity here. Her first question (three in one, actually) is this: Who is Uvi Poznansky? What are your passions outside of writing? Where are you from?

Want to know more? Please check out my interview at Nikki's place:

Uvi Poznansky Is In My Chat Chair!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

This hour is so intimate; so sweet, and it is fast coming to its bitter conclusion. 
And the only thing that disturbs me, the only thing that stands here between us, is not being able to look each other in the eyes, during the last moments that remain to us.
My mother gets up. She is a petite woman, but the snakeskin shoes give her some stature. She throws the remains of the damaged coat back into the chest. Then she pulls out one of her fur hats and sinks her face into it, taking in the smell. "The air of the hunt," she says, then hands it to me. "Here, put it on."
After that, my mother attends to the cooking. I can hear the hiss, the slight hiss of the pot as it comes to a boil. I can smell the aroma. Somewhat bland to my taste; but then again, this is the way my father likes his meat. At any rate, he can barely swallow food nowadays. 
She ladles a steaming hot portion onto a platter and sets it upon a large tray, so I can carry it over there, to his bedside. Then she gives me the slightest of hints. It is all set up. The time is now.
My arm covered with the hide of a kid, I stand up. Pretending to be that which I am not, I am ready, at long last, to do her bidding. Ready for my defining moment with my father: The old man is on his deathbed. He is waiting for me. Waiting there, in his tent, for his trusty, favorite son.

Yankle in A Favorite Son

*On a different note:
*
Celebrate with me! My ★★★★★ unique collection of tales Twisted is coming out in an amazing audiobook edition! Join the Writing Contest, listen to my narrator's voice, be here for the cover reveal... And whatever you do, don't miss out!

Let's party! Go to Get Twisted and click *Join*.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A brand new, short and sweet review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ Biblical story with a psychological edge, August 2, 2013
By Jaxon

Uvi Poznansky retells a well-know biblical story, making it relevant in today's world. The book has a lot of insight into the psychology of families and sibling relationships. Poznansky manages to add touches of humor at just the right time which added to my over-all enjoyment of the book. It's a good read!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Oh what a day! This is one more review from the pen of Wanda "Panda" Hartzenberg, a top rated reviewer ranking #3 top readers, #10 best reviewers , #1 top reviewers on Goodreads. I am so happy that she posted this review, on Amazon and Goodreads, for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ So which is worse. The betrayal of a son or of a mother?, August 11, 2013
By Wanda "Wandah Panda" (Pretoria, South Africa) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)
A biblical fan fic with the emphasis on the dysfunctionality of a family.
A brothers betrayel. A mothers mental dissociative disorder and above all greed.
Lentil soup never tempted me though the kosher -- oops not yet a firm concept -- stew sounds far more appealing.

When a woman faints the first time she sees her husband you know something will go wrong.
Written with a very dry sense of humor using facts of a medley of the Christian and Jewish faith to confuse and lay upon the table the discrepancies of blind faith.

A unique story of human frailty and insecurities which is expressed in greed and deception. A true treasure.
WaAr

☆♪♫•*¨*•.¸¸ ¸¸.♪♫•*¨*•♫♪

Born and raised in Russia, Julia Gousseva is the author of several books such as Moscow Dreams and Twelve Months of Soviet Childhood, in which she brings a taste of the literary heritage of her homeland to the American reader. I am greatly honored that she posted this lovely review for A Favorite Son

★★★★★ Powerful and Compelling, August 15, 2013
By Julia Gousseva "Author of 'Moscow Dreams'
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)

One of the most unforgettable images in "A Favorite Son" is the long-sleeved goatskin coat of the narrator's mother. At the beginning, the coat is described as "kept safely in her chest, hidden from the eyes of the world." As the story unfolds, in an effort to protect, conceal, and betray, this treasured coat is ripped to shreds, becoming a vivid symbol of the power struggle tearing this family apart.

In "A Favorite Son," Uvi Poznansky engages the readers with the eternal themes that have occupied people's minds since times immemorial. It is a story of complicated family relationships, love, death, vengeance, and betrayal.

The first person narrator of the story mesmerizes the readers with his authentic, sincere, and honest voice. Honest despite the ultimate act of deceit he is about to commit. In his own words, "I am bold, fierce, adventurous. I am my father's favorite son." And that is indeed true, just not in the way it seems on the surface.

The narrator's relationships with his blind father, with his twin brother, and with the mother are all complicated in different ways. His love and admiration for the mother is evident at many points in the story, but especially when he describes the mother's treacherous journey from her homeland to the place where they live now, "their wasteland." As the story unfolds, the flawed nature of the first-person narrator becomes more and more evident to the readers. Even his love for his mother acquires new and frightening dimensions.

"My path was slippery, for a torrent of rain poured down mercilessly upon the earth," says the narrator at one point, and he is not only referring to the physical terrain, but to the state of his mind and his soul. This book encourages the reader to "look directly at yourself facing the pain and the ugly imperfections within."

Highly recommended.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Wow! So happy! Just got this messsage, about the fourth one of my books to go audio:

_Congratulations, Home is now on sale at audible.com. And we plan to make it available on iTunes and Amazon.com within the next few days.
_
Check out the list of audiobooks, and don't forget to play the voice clip for each one! Take a listen, here:

My author page on Audible


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_It is an odd feeling. Have you ever faced it? Being dead to someone you envy; someone you miss, too; someone who knows you intimately and, even worse, has the chutzpa to occupy your thoughts day in, day out. It grinds down on your nerves; doesn't it? 
Trust me, being dead to your brother is not all that it is cracked up to be, but it does set you free-oh, don't act so surprised! It frees you from any lingering sense of obligation. Brother, you say to yourself. What does it mean, Brother? Nothing more than a pang, a dull pang in your heart. 
You have betrayed him. Accept his hate._

Yankle in A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Kelly Samarah is an indie author, painter, and music lover who writes Horror, Supernatural and Fantasy. Currently has published Thorns of Glass and Beneath the Blood Moon. I am honored that she invited me to her website for a spotlight feature. Check it out here:

Author Spotlight--Uvi Poznansky



*On a different note:*

Just discovered a new review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ Great, September 5, 2013
By Terina Killings - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Paperback)
I am very satisfied.
This book reminds me of my love of words. The mastery of sculpture in every emotion let me the reader see that I am the words of the Arthur as I remembered my humanity blowing freely from this artistes every stroke.
I have related and smiled at a dimension of perspective. I finished satisfied as though I dined with the Arthur and the characters realizing we all have dined here before. Uvi is a special Artist and she is leading the way into the art of thought. May her trail blaze ever more until the end of night is meet.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

★★★★★ Powerful and Compelling, August 15, 2013
By Warrior Princess (Karmoy, Norway) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

One of the most unforgettable images in "A Favorite Son" is the long-sleeved goatskin coat of the narrator's mother. At the beginning, the coat is described as "kept safely in her chest, hidden from the eyes of the world." As the story unfolds, in an effort to protect, conceal, and betray, this treasured coat is ripped to shreds, becoming a vivid symbol of the power struggle tearing this family apart.

In "A Favorite Son," Uvi Poznansky engages the readers with the eternal themes that have occupied people's minds since times immemorial. It is a story of complicated family relationships, love, death, vengeance, and betrayal.

The first person narrator of the story mesmerizes the readers with his authentic, sincere, and honest voice. Honest despite the ultimate act of deceit he is about to commit. In his own words, "I am bold, fierce, adventurous. I am my father's favorite son." And that is indeed true, just not in the way it seems on the surface.

The narrator's relationships with his blind father, with his twin brother, and with the mother are all complicated in different ways. His love and admiration for the mother is evident at many points in the story, but especially when he describes the mother's treacherous journey from her homeland to the place where they live now, "their wasteland." As the story unfolds, the flawed nature of the first-person narrator becomes more and more evident to the readers. Even his love for his mother acquires new and frightening dimensions.

"My path was slippery, for a torrent of rain poured down mercilessly upon the earth," says the narrator at one point, and he is not only referring to the physical terrain, but to the state of his mind and his soul. This book encourages the reader to "look directly at yourself facing the pain and the ugly imperfections within."

Highly recommended.

Get A FAVORITE SON:
★ Audio ★ Print ★ Ebook ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_I sit there at her feet watching her work. My mother is so skillful in manipulating that sleeve. Inside of it, my limb feels hot, suffocated. I let her control me, control my hand. It is no longer my hand. 
By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell.

Yet for some reason, glancing around me, I commit to memory every aspect of this scene, every detail: The vivid pattern of the rug, spread across the dirt floor. The embroidered silk pillows, leaning against the woven headrest. The little blemish, barely visible in the corner of the blanket. The silver thread coming apart, at one point, at the bottom of the canvas. The jug of water, half hidden behind the curved leg of the bed.

I can hear little noises: The occasional cry of a newborn baby, searching blindly for his mother's breast. The light snores of the maidservants, some of whom are just starting to wake up, only to fall asleep again. The yawns of the shepherd boys, stretching their limbs lazily under the sheepskins in the neighboring tents. The unrest of the sheep, the lambs, the kids, the goats, all eager to go out there, to graze in the sun-flooded fields.

Meanwhile the needle flies back and forth, forth and back, over my shoulder, catching the light in its path. I am transfixed. I wish I could stay here forever. This place is so full of charms.

This hour is so intimate; so sweet, and it is fast coming to its bitter conclusion.

And the only thing that disturbs me, the only thing that stands here between us, is not being able to look each other in the eyes, during the last moments that remain to us.

My mother gets up. She is a petite woman, but the snakeskin shoes give her some stature. She throws the remains of the damaged coat back into the chest. Then she pulls out one of her fur hats and sinks her face into it, taking in the smell. "The air of the hunt," she says, then hands it to me. "Here, put it on."_

Yankle in A Favorite Son










This is my charcoal on paper drawing of Rebecca's hands upon the hairy goatskin coat

Love biblical fiction?
Treat yourself to a gift:
★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

*On a different note:*

A great audiobook review by the author of Dream Student, James DiBenedetto

★★★★★ Overall
★★★★★ Performance
★★★★★ Story

*"Beautiful and Haunting"
Would you recommend this audiobook to a friend? If so, why?*
Absolutely! The writing is beautiful, the story compelling, and the narration excellent
(and perfectly suited to the tone of the book)

*What did you like best about this story?*
The author's use of language is just incredible. Her prose paints a picture that it's easy to be drawn into (it's no surprise that the author is a visual artist as well).

*Which scene was your favorite?*
I enjoyed the opening chapter, when Yankel makes and describes the lentil stew that he will use to buy his brother's birthright.

*If you were to make a film of this book, what would the tag line be?*
A Timeless Story of Greed and Betrayal

*Any additional comments?*
I was really overwhelmed by the quality of the writing, and really impressed by how well the narration complemented it. This really is a case where the whole becomes greater than the sum of two already excellent parts.

Audible page for A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*A First Glimpse into The David Chronicles*

So, you may ask. What now? Having published four books in a year and a half, are you working on something new?

It's a good thing you asked, and yes, I am! My new novel is halfway done. It explores the life of one of the most fascinating characters in our culture: David. Here he is, pondering how to become larger than life:

_I often wonder, what was it in Saul, what quality brought people to their knees in his presence, even in the early years, before he was anointed? What was it that made so many of them follow him, to the point of risking their lives? I have turned this question over and over in my mind, and the more ways I look at it, the more I find it baffling. There must be more to leadership than wearing a crown.
For now, this is what I have come to believe: people will follow, if they perceive that their leader is larger than life. 
For Saul, this is easy. He is so damn tall! 
But stature is only a part of his power. To make his authority even more visible to his subjects-and discourage anyone from doubting it-he adopted some manners, some symbols of high ranking. Which he must have learned from the hieroglyphic stone carvings of foreign war memorials. 
These symbols include not just this court, but the walled gardens, too. Looking at the waterfalls pumping here continuously I have to remind myself that it is not the stronghold of some royal dynasty, dominating the Nile delta or the Babylonian Tigris and Euphrates. Set against the view of the poorest sun-stricken desert in Canaan, where water is scarce, this palace seems like a foreign place. 
And looking at the center of all this, at the King himself, I have to pinch myself. He is a striking figure, and not just because of his royal garb. Just like painted icons-those of the god-kings of Egypt, and of the high priests of Akkadian empire-he has a magnificent beard, the likes of which I have never seen on another man before. 
It is carefully groomed, oiled and dressed using tongs and curling irons to create elaborate ringlets and tiered patterns. Often dyed reddish brown with Henna, it is plaited with an interwoven gold thread. And in place of the ornamental scepter of the Egyptian monarchs, Saul holds the next best thing: his weapon. A spear.
I collect these details in my mind and examine them at length, all the while growing more restless. It is hunger for success, hunger for what he has, that turns in my guts. 
No longer do I ask, what was it in him that allowed him to become who he is. Instead I wonder, whatever it might be, is it in me? Do I have what it takes to become a leader? A King, even? 
And on my way up, how do I overcome my shortcomings? How does a kid like me-who is too young to grow even a single hair on his chin, let alone a fancy beard like his-find a way to project himself into an iconic role, a role that will become memorable for ages to come? 
In short: how do I become larger than life?_

The David Chronicles: Reach for Power










Here is my pencil doodle of the word Larger


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_The First Born son! It came to mean everything for me: The upper hand in life! The inheritance in full: Herds, camels, women, gold coins! And above all-taking over my father's position and, in time, becoming the leader, the rightful head of the family. I had to win it all-or else be left with nothing. 
If not the First Born son, I might as well be a bastard. And so, in my quest for legitimacy, I knew I had to betray my brother. I had to fool my father. What I failed to predict was the formation of a hole in my life. How could I expect loneliness. 
I underestimated its weight; to my astonishment, it grows heavier and more burdensome now, with every passing year. _

Yankle in A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

We have not been camping close to a well for nearly three days now-but I happen to know where water can be found, because in her tent, under her bed, my mother keeps a full jug, for no one else but me. And so, I bring it to him, catching myself in an unexpectedly generous mood. He takes a long gulp. Then he has to catch his breath.
"Yankle?" he says.
"Yes, Esav?"
"What is this smell? So good..."
"It's my new recipe! I call it a stew."
"Give me. Give me now!"
"Well, no," I say. "There are limits to my generosity."
"You be sorry," says he.
"Well, what's in it for me?"
"Huh?"
"Do I really have to explain? What will you give me in return?"
"Give you?" he flares up. "A big smack."
"Oh well," I laugh in his face. "Forget it, then."
He falls to some deep thoughts, by the end of which he throws his hands up in the air. "I give you something," he offers. "Anything."
I smile. "You know what I want."
Then he hesitates. "No. Not that."
Well, by now you know me: I can find a way, some way to convince him. So I go over to my big pot and, as theatrically as I can, raise the iron lid. 
Out comes a puff of steam, escaping high into the air and carrying with it the most tempting, most delectable scent. Then, using my brother's arrow as a skewer, I pierce through the juiciest, most succulent piece of meat, and bring it right under his nose.

Yankle in A Favorite Son










Love biblical fiction?
Treat yourself to a gift
A Favorite Son
*★ Audiobook ★ Ebook ★ Print ★*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here's your chance to win! A select group of authors has joined forces with me, to bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors. Take a listen to voice clips from the audiobooks, and join for a chance to win one of them!

Win!! Ruffle Extravaganza



*On a different note:*
Just discovered a new review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ Do yourself a favor and taste the passion of this mother's experience in this biblical tale., November 2, 2013
By Larry Winebrenner (Miami Gardens, FL, USA) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

No one with a knowledge of the biblical Jacob/Esau story can miss the basic source of this story. The treatment from a mother's point of view is revealing in a way that cannot be shown in a simple retelling of the story. Some may claim the story misses the details and thrust of the original tale, but those critics miss the maternal aspect of the story. Experiencing the real presence within the lives of the participants provides a sense of reality and anguish.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Starting today, Elaine Raco Chase, Stephanie Queen, James DiBenedetto, David Kudler, Mary Campisi, Author Ruth Cardello, Libby Fischer Hellmann, Becky L Barker, Charity Parkerson, Barbara Silkstone and Sherri Christian will tell you about each one of the audiobooks we are offering for you to win.

Have you joined us? If so, your raffle ticket is already in the big black hat&#8230; Interested in a particular audiobook? Tell us! Like it or leave a comment, so we'll add an additional raffle ticket for you!

Come to the Grand Finale, Sunday 11/17 at 3:00 PST! We will pull the winning tickets out of the hat, and announce them!



*On a different note:*

Yet for some reason, glancing around me, I commit to memory every aspect of this scene, every detail: The vivid pattern of the rug, spread across the dirt floor. The embroidered silk pillows, leaning against the woven headrest. The little blemish, barely visible in the corner of the blanket. The silver thread coming apart, at one point, at the bottom of the canvas. The jug of water, half hidden behind the curved leg of the bed.
I can hear little noises: The occasional cry of a newborn baby, searching blindly for his mother's breast. The light snores of the maidservants, some of whom are just starting to wake up, only to fall asleep again. The yawns of the shepherd boys, stretching their limbs lazily under the sheepskins in the neighboring tents. The unrest of the sheep, the lambs, the kids, the goats, all eager to go out there, to graze in the sun-flooded fields. 
Meanwhile the needle flies back and forth, forth and back, over my shoulder, catching the light in its path. I am transfixed. I wish I could stay here forever. This place is so full of charms. 
This hour is so intimate; so sweet, and it is fast coming to its bitter conclusion.

Yankle, in A Favorite Son










This is my clay sculpture called Yawn

★★★★★
"I can't praise the writing enough; the author has an incredible voice"
Treat yourself to a gift
Get ★★★★★ #biblical A FAVORITE SON
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-a
♥ Print ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-p
♥ Ebook ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-e


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

♫ °˚˚ ✿*‿*) ♡♥ ◦°˚˚ Going home for the holidays? Bring me with you!

An autographed book is a collector's item. The ink of my pen on the title page is a touch, a symbolic handshake between you and me. And the highly praised cover is the way to hold my art in your hands.

To get my books, autographed, click here:


*On a different note: Giving thanks...*

My guest post on Lektz, the eBook eCommerce Platform, has just gone live, It starts with the following words:

"I have long been fascinated with the story of Jacob and Esav. To me, it captures several layers of emotions which we all go through in our families: a rivalry between brothers, the way a mother's love, unevenly divided, can spur them to action, to crime, even; and how in time, even in the absence of regret, a punishment eventually ripens.

The story had been brewing in me for several years before I put pen to paper. Being an artist, I had expressed it through sculpture long before I wrote the words. So here you can see Yankle and his mother Becky, plotting to cheat the father. Out of a sense of shame, they are unable to look each other in the eye..."

Check it out, here:
The inspiration for "A Favorite Son"



















Going home for the holidays? Bring a gift...
Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-a
♥ Print ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-p
♥ Ebook ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-e


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The title of this review for A Favorite Son says it all:

★★★★★ Got this for my 88 yr old home bound mothers Kindel., November 24, 2013 Got this for my 88 yr old home bound mothers Kindel., November 24, 2013
By Mary Watkins
Amazon Verified Purchase

Bought this book for my 88 year old mother who is home bound. Downloaded it to her Kindle. She loves reading and loves history, mystery, Sy-Fy, love stories (Amish type, not porn type!). She loves these books.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am grateful to Author Roy Murry for inviting me for a second interview on his blog, a place well known for his book reviews and author interviews. This time, his questions focused on my book, A Favorite Son. I loved the question, How did you come up with the story? To which I replied:

I have long been fascinated with the story of Jacob and Esav. To me, it captures several layers of emotions which we all go through in our families: a rivalry between brothers, the way a mother's love, unevenly divided, can spur them to action, to crime, even; and how in time, even in the absence of regret, a punishment eventually ripens...

To read the interview in full click here: 
Interview with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Double, double misfortune, trouble 
Burning coal and blackening rubble
Let the blood in my caldron boil
Feed the flames... Oh, such a toil!
Tonight it's Friday the thirteen
I'm a witch and I am mean

Listen, dear, no need to fret
And I promise, no regret:
My spellbinding books are here at last.
Get them now, and do it fast!
Here you'll find hair-raising fun
Stories twisted, stories spun


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*New ★★★★★ review of A Favorite Son:*

★★★★★ Review of A Favorite Son, December 16, 2013
By Roy. Murry "Roy" (Florida) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

Uvi's writing is unique in this short rendition of a story as old as Abraham -wanting something that is not yours. The first born is the benefactor of their father's fortune - lands, goats, and whatever are the items left behind by their father. The head of the tribe words are final. All other siblings must rely on the first born to take care of them.

It's a basic theme that Ms. Poznansky has developed into a smooth and humorist read. The wife asks for a camel from the king, while he is on his death bed. She doesn't want one of those automobiles they have out west. She begs for this comfort to no avail. Your son will provide for you the man replies.

That and other off the wall snippets will bring the reader to reality. However, the story resides in a wealthy man's desert serfdom, where women have no say and only what he says rules. This is a problem with his wife who feels her favorite son should reap the benefits of first born since she thinks he is more equipped to rule over the tribe.

That woven into a deceit of an uncommon kind, propels the story forward to an understandable conclusion. Ms. Poznansky weaves a plot that is told by the second son, who instead in confronting the situation upfront, listens to his mother into a void he cannot handle.

Plot: enjoyable; Characters: believable; and the prose was easy to read.



♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-a
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993258
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU

*On a different note:*

✿(•̃̃‿•̃̃ ♡ ◦°˚ So happy! Rise to Power has just appeared in print!
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/098499324X
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Gone viral with 248 shares to Facebook, my post titled 'A Favorite Son and The Perils of Biblical Inspiration' made it to the top ten (most popular) list on Christoph Fischer's blog! In fact it is in 3rd place!

Christoph is a talented author of historical fiction, and top Amazon and Goodreads reviewer, so this means a lot to me. Check it out:

Top 10 Books 2013


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

It all started, innocently enough, with a meal. A real meal, I mean, made with a fresh kill over a roaring fire, under the open sky; not one that is made with stored, half-cooked cuts of meat and reheated, somehow, in a stuffy restaurant kitchen, the likes of which can be found down over there, along the inhabited, coastal regions of Canaan, near the city of Ashdod. Luckily none of those establishments can be found here, at the frontier of this desert, which is where our camp is set. 
Don't let them fool you: Anyone can barbecue a steak-but really, cooking a stew is another matter altogether. The pot must be simmering for several hours; and so, from time to time you must drizzle in some water, which in this wasteland is nearly impossible to come by. Most wells around here are bone-dry, or else fiercely guarded, and rarely shared by other tribes. 
Next you must find a well-trained chef. So let me assure you, son: There is no soul in the entire world, or at least in these parts, in Canaan, with a better nose than mine. Yankle's nose-no one comes close! 
When I sprinkle my secret blend of spices; here, take a sniff, can you smell it? When I chop these mouthwatering sun-dried tomatoes, add a few cloves of garlic for good measure, and let it all sizzle with lentils and meat-it becomes so scrumptious, so lip-smacking, finger-licking, melt-in-your-mouth good!
There is a certain ratio of flavors, a balance that creates a feast for the tongue and a delight for the mind; and having mastered that balance, with a pinch of imported cumin from the north of Persia, a dash of Saffron from the south of Egypt, I can tell you one thing: When the pot comes to a full bubbling point, and the aroma of the stew rises up in the air-it would make you dribble! Drive you to madness! For a single bite, you would sell your brother, if only you had one!

Yankle in A Favorite Son

♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-a
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993258
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Let me give you the dearest gift that I can
Do not refuse me, for my story began 
With passion at heart, guilt down at the gut
And sentences that I weave, then turn and cut
Now I give it to you, and this is my plea
Hold my book in your hand, it is yours, it is for thee!

♥ Rise to Power ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U
♥ Apart From Love ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0
♥ A Favorite Son ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Twisted ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Yael Politis is an author and translator. Her three historical novels The Way the World Is, Olivia, Mourning and The Lonely Tree are exquisitely written. So I am deeply honored that she posted this review for my story, A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ Re-reading the Bible, January 13, 2014
By Yael Politis (Pardes Hanna, Israel) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

Ms. Poznansky provides a new interpretation of the rivalry between Jacob and Esau - or Ya'acov and Esav as pronounced in Hebrew. In fact, she focuses on this story more as a power struggle between Rebecca and Isaac than between their twin sons, as well as a cautionary tale about the consequences of parental favoritism.

As Ya'acov muses: "But I think, it is one thing for me to cheat my brother. It is another thing altogether for her to do it to her son."

And after stealing his father's blessing and fleeing his camp Ya'acov finds himself alone in the desert, thinking, "Well, if that was a blessing, I wonder what a curse might look like; because here I am, lost, hungry, empty-handed, and stranded in the middle of nowhere."

Ms. Poznansky has added to the story several elements that - to the best of my recollection - do not exist in the Biblical tale, one of them being a meeting in the desert between Rebecca and her two sons, after which: "Beware, my son!" said the voice. "Being the favorite son is as much of a curse as being the one rejected."

This curse is bequeathed to the next generation - to Ya'acov and Yosef - and the author provides a novel idea for how Yosef came by his beautiful striped coat of many colors. Read A Favorite Son to find out how.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993258
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-a


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*Being the favorite son is as much of a curse as being the one rejected*

Yael Politis is an author and translator. Her three historical novels The Way the World Is, Olivia, Mourning and The Lonely Tree are exquisitely written. So I am deeply honored that she posted this review for my story, A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ Re-reading the Bible, January 13, 2014
By Yael Politis (Pardes Hanna, Israel) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)
Ms. Poznansky provides a new interpretation of the rivalry between Jacob and Esau - or Ya'acov and Esav as pronounced in Hebrew. In fact, she focuses on this story more as a power struggle between Rebecca and Isaac than between their twin sons, as well as a cautionary tale about the consequences of parental favoritism.

As Ya'acov muses: "But I think, it is one thing for me to cheat my brother. It is another thing altogether for her to do it to her son."

And after stealing his father's blessing and fleeing his camp Ya'acov finds himself alone in the desert, thinking, "Well, if that was a blessing, I wonder what a curse might look like; because here I am, lost, hungry, empty-handed, and stranded in the middle of nowhere."

Ms. Poznansky has added to the story several elements that - to the best of my recollection - do not exist in the Biblical tale, one of them being a meeting in the desert between Rebecca and her two sons, after which: "Beware, my son!" said the voice. "Being the favorite son is as much of a curse as being the one rejected."

This curse is bequeathed to the next generation - to Ya'acov and Yosef - and the author provides a novel idea for how Yosef came by his beautiful striped coat of many colors. Read A Favorite Son to find out how.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993258
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fvort-a


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

What does she want, come Valentine's day?
In cupid's name, what should I say?

She smiles. "Bring me Home, Apart From Love...
Then I'll be yours, like a hand and a glove."

And you say, "Give me A Favorite Son...
Now let's blow off the candles, one by one."

The flame goes out, all Twisted in smoke
Time to come in and take off your cloak.

RISE TO POWER ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00H6PMZ0U

A FAVORITE SON ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU

HOME ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00960TE3Y

APART FROM LOVE ♥ http://BookShow.me/B006WPITP0

TWISTED ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00D7Q3IY4










*On a different note:
*

Let me introduce you to my writer friends

We invite you to 
Be my Valentine
Join us to win one of our audiobooks


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My author friends have joined forces with me!
We bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors, just in time for Valentine's day. 
Click the image and join to win!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Here is a lovely new audible review, written by Aaron Paul Lazaar. Aaron Aaron is a mystery writer author, and many of his books have audiobook editions. I am thrilled by what he says about the narration of A Favorite Son:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★
*"A Unique and Fascinating Listen!"
*
Where does A Favorite Son rank among all the audiobooks you've listened to so far?
It's very hard for me to place this among my other audio books, which are all either mystery, suspense, or thriller. This is a totally different style of book, so it would have to be looked at as a standalone. That said, this is a superbly produced, high quality piece of work. The story is beautifully written and the narration is top notch.

*What did you like best about this story?
*
Although this type of parable-style story set in distant desert lands was completely out of my usual genre, I found it fascinating, and was disappointed when it was over.

*What about David Kudler's performance did you like?
*
I loved the narrator's amazing array of voices. His accents were so well done, I was blown away by his interpretation and acting skills. I will be looking him up to see what else he does in "real life," for he sounded as though he could have done a one man show on Broadway, he was "that" good.

*Did you have an extreme reaction to this book? Did it make you laugh or cry?
*
No, but it piqued my curiosity constantly. I loved the twists and turns and symbolic nature of the story and objects highlighted within.

*Any additional comments?
*
A surprising gem among books - take a listen!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A lovely review from a listener to the audiobook edition of A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ *Sibling Rivalry*, February 18, 2014
By Jennifer Garcia "itlnbrt" (Los Angeles, CA USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase

This was a lovely story written about a set of twins fighting for the birthright. Of course the one born first got it, and the second one spent his life jealous of it and finally tricked his brother out of it.

It was beautifully written and flowed so well. I thoroughly enjoyed every second of it. The narrator was great and did a wonderful job with the voices and narration.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Marsha Casper Cook is the author of six published books and eleven feature-length screenplays, a literary agent with fifteen years experience, and the host of the blog talk radio show A Good Story is a Good Story. So I am thrilled that Marsha invited me to be appear on her show a second time, together with my author friend Brenda Perlin, to chat about writing and marketing:

*Radio chat on World of Ink Network*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_You may have heard those rumors about me: how I escaped by moonlight, how I hid inside each one of the seven wells of Beersheba, with nothing in my possession but the shirt on my back, how I eluded my enemy, my brother, and then, how frightened I was, how alone. I'm afraid you have been, at best, misinformed-or, more probably, mislead by some romantic foolery, some fiction and lies, the kind of which can easily be found, and in abundance I might add, in the holy scriptures. 
I insist: it was not moonlight but rather, high noon. I was wearing no shirt whatsoever-nothing, really, but a goatskin sleeve. There was only one well in which I could hide, not seven. And most importantly, I was hardly alone, for the entire camp-all the maidservants, the shepherds, the guards-stood aghast all around me. So now, you must see that I could not, despite my best intentions, escape stealthily out of there, nor could I elude anyone.
Instead I was flung out, kicking and screaming, with tugs and pulls loosening the remaining shreds of my clothes, and whacks and smacks coming at my bare back from all directions. My left eye swelled up to such a degree that out of necessity, I resorted to use the right one-only to discover, once I raised my head from the dirt, that my brother was standing right over me. His foot could be seen coming straight at me, at an easygoing, unhurried pace, until it turned into a full blown kick_.

Yankle in A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Just found this lovely, thoughtful review for A Favorite Son:

5.0 out of 5 stars *Isaac, Rebecca, and Sons: A modernized, sometimes funny, psychological perspective*, March 20, 2014
By Judie Amsel (Mayfield Heights, OH USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)
Sometimes it is helpful to hear a familiar story from a different perspective in order to understand more of what the story says and doesn't say. A FAVORITE SON does that with the biblical story of Jacob (Yanklel), his parents, Isaac and Rebecca, and his twin brother, Esau (Esav).
Uvi Poznansky tells the story from both a biblical and modern perspective emphasizing the psychological aspects. Basically it is the story of sibling rivalry and parental favoritism and highlights a rather dysfunctional foursome who still manage to occupy a positive place in religious history. Yankle questions how that came to be. Most of the story is identical to the biblical version but there are a few changes, some to relate to modern times.
The story, told from Yankle's perspective, opens from him saying Esav pulled ahead of him to become the first born by a split second. That was very important because the first born child inherited everything from his father. But Yankle questions why his mother told him that ("Why would [a mother] pit one son against another?") because of how that knowledge affected his life and made him feel "a burning desire to surpass my brother....I had to win it all-or be left with nothing." He was her favorite, as Esav was his father's. Poznansky does not mention the Biblical story which has God telling Rebecca before the twins were born that "the older would serve the younger."
There are hints of Yankle's future relationship with his own sons. Rebecca gives him the sleeve of her goatskin coat to deceive Isaac (in the original version he wears Esav's clothes and has the animal skin on his arm) and Yankle pledges he will never show favoritism to any of his own children. (I saw Joseph and the Technicolor Dream Coat the night before I read this novella. So much for his remembering his vow.) Yankle offers Esav lentil stew, Esav asks if it's kosher. The laws of kashrut, in fact the entire Bible, were still in the future. He decides the Yankle-in-the-Box restaurant chain was established in honor of his stew.
In the Bible, after sending Yankle away to escape his brother's wrath, Rebecca is not mentioned again. A FAVORITE SON has him seeing her in the desert, telling him part of her story while her dress, her black veil, tells him his father had died.
Yankle considered his father to be wimp-his father sent a servant to find a wife for him, but, until he fled Esav's fury, Yankle had never ventured away from home, either. (Isaac realized that they were very similar but that angle is not explored.) Yankle blames Isaac as well himself for his own weaknesses and notes the name his father gave him means "follower:" "How can a follower become a leader?"
As he plans to give parting advice to his sons before he dies, Isaac observed "I have come to the conclusion based on many, many years of experience, that I can expect with perfect certainty, that my advice will be utterly and immediately ignored.
While the discrepancies between A FAVORITE SON and the Bible are the writer's prerogative, there was at least one contradiction: When Rebecca visits Isaac as he is dying, she asks "What will I do without you?" On the next page she tell him, "You have a long life ahead of you."
Beautifully written, A FAVORITE SON tells the story behind the legend.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Dan Glover is the author of Gathering of Lovers series as well as the Mermaid series. He also has several collections of short stories and anthologies that revolve around Zen Buddhism and Eastern teachings as seen through the eyes of Western culture. I am deeply honored to find this short and sweet review for A Favorite Son: 

★★★★★ stars An Excellent Adventure!, March 23, 2014
By Dan Glover - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)
A Favorite Son sets brother against brother in an age-old quest for power. With each of them vying for their parents' love and respect, the winner comes to discover his victory is hollow... that sometimes it is better to lose the battle and thereby perhaps win the war. A well-written story that will hold your attention to the end. Highly recommended!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Don't miss this opportunity! A select group of authors has joined forces with me. Some of our books are memoirs based on real people and true events, some are historical fiction, and some are alternative history. Let us whisk you away to a different time and place. Come listen to our stories. You may win one of the ebooks!

*A Time to Remember*



*On a different note:*

What a lovely new review by Linda Whitehead Humbert for A Favorite Son. It means a lot to me, because this review comes from the perspective of someone who has studied the holy scriptures.

5.0 out of 5 stars Historical, Biblical fiction at it's best, April 5, 2014
By Linda Whitehead Humbert - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: A Favorite Son (Kindle Edition)
A work of historical fiction based on the story of Esau (Esav) and Jacob (Yankle) in the Old Testament, Ms. Poznansky gives a new twist to an old tale. She portrays Esav as someone easily duped, and Yankle as the trickster - the cunning man that the Bible calls him in the beginning. The story, of course is about the birthright, something to be had, to be envied, in a family during those long-ago times. With each piece of historical fiction, Uvi gives me as a reader, and one who has studied the Holy Scriptures, a feast to chew slowly, to savor, to bring to the light and see something that's often put to the side and glossed over. As other books that I have reviewed of this author's, I would wholeheartedly recommend this book with no reservations. If you are easily offended by the light the author casts on these Biblical heroes, then don't read this book. If you recognize that these heroes from the Bible are flawed, sinful people as we all are, then by all means, read!!!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

What a lovely new review by Linda Whitehead Humbert for A Favorite Son. It means a lot to me, because this review comes from the perspective of someone who has studied the holy scriptures.

5.0 out of 5 stars Historical, Biblical fiction at it's best, April 5, 2014
By Linda Whitehead Humbert - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

A work of historical fiction based on the story of Esau (Esav) and Jacob (Yankle) in the Old Testament, Ms. Poznansky gives a new twist to an old tale. She portrays Esav as someone easily duped, and Yankle as the trickster - the cunning man that the Bible calls him in the beginning. The story, of course is about the birthright, something to be had, to be envied, in a family during those long-ago times. With each piece of historical fiction, Uvi gives me as a reader, and one who has studied the Holy Scriptures, a feast to chew slowly, to savor, to bring to the light and see something that's often put to the side and glossed over. As other books that I have reviewed of this author's, I would wholeheartedly recommend this book with no reservations. If you are easily offended by the light the author casts on these Biblical heroes, then don't read this book. If you recognize that these heroes from the Bible are flawed, sinful people as we all are, then by all means, read!!!

*And one more review:*

4.0 out of 5 stars Clever retelling of ancient story, April 4, 2014
By TucsonSusan (Tucson, AZ) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase

A Favorite Son is a very clever retelling of the story of Jacob and Esau. The underlying story holds very strongly to the conflict of Jacob and Esau, the twin sons of Isaac and Rebecca as described in the book of Genesis. However, just as reading the Torah is a lot about reading between the lines and interpreting what is said, and not said, so, too, does A Favorite Son provide the "inside story" from the viewpoint of all the major characters in this tale. The story is set in modern times, with modern conveniences, such as the stiletto heels Rivkah wears, and the reference to a Rolls-Royce when she demands a quadruple-humped camel from Isaac. This is a tongue-in-cheek satire that also makes the reader think about the motivations of the characters in the story in the book of Genesis. The story of Jacob and Esau in Genesis is well - known: Jacob steals Esau's birthright by convincing the dying Isaac that he is Esau, Isaac's favorite, with help from his conniving mother Rebecca, whose favorite is Jacob. In this amusing re-telling, Jacob is Yankel (a Yiddish-ized version of Jacob), and he is a snide, lazy, whining, well, schmuck, but his parents and brother are no better. While the book is very funny, the underlying story of family dysfunction and the consequences of envy, favoritism, and deceit, as told in Genesis, is made even more obvious in this re-creation. I have read other attempts to re-tell Bible tales and have been sorely disappointed; and so approached this tale with a great deal of hesitation. I was pleasantly surprised to find this so well done. I would like to read more by this author.


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_Without even looking at the entrance to the tent, without even touching the cold surface of the hourglass, I know: It is nearly empty. The sand is running out. For us, there is no more time. He will never realize who it was standing there by his bedside, overcome and awash with tears.
I let one word escape, hoping that he cannot catch the sound of it--but wishing, in spite of myself, that he would: 
"Dad," I whisper.
It is then that he raises his hand and with a strength I did not know he possessed, takes hold of my limb. He runs his fingers through the hair of the goatskin sleeve, comes as high up as my heart--and then, loses his breath and lets go. "The arm is the arm of Esav," he whispers. "But the voice is the voice of Yankle."_

To read more, and listen to th beautiful narration, click here: *The voice is the voice of Jacob*

[/utl]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_"By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell."
_
To read more, and listen to the narration click here:
*I should kiss her and hug her and bid her farewell*

*On a different note:
*

A select group of authors has joined forces with me
to bring you amazing stories
narrated by great voice actors. 
This spring, we invite you for an early Mother's Day picnic. 
Come listen to voice clips from the audiobooks 
You may win one of them!

To join click here: *♡ MOM*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Stacy Juba loves to write about Characters at a Crossroads: individuals who are finding themselves and getting on the right life path after overcoming obstacles. I am thrilled that she invited me to talk about one of my characters, David, whom we find at a crossroads:

"I lay the armor down at the king's feet. It is leaning down there against my broken lyre. And a thought crosses my mind: here are the relics I am about to leave behind. Combat gear on one side-my string instrument on the other. Which way will I be remembered? Am I a fighter-or a poet?"

To read more of my post on her blog, please click 
*Characters at a Crossroads*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

*★ Love listening to a story? Check these out ★*
★ Rise to Power ★ Apart From Love ★ A Favorite Son ★ Home ★ Twisted ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Show your love on Father's Day
Prepare your gift without delay!
Give a hug, and give a story
For this day is full of glory

★ Love reading? Get these books ★
★ Apart From Love ★ Rise to Power ★ Twisted ★ Home ★ A Favorite Son ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

_At that second it dawns on me-I understand, in its entirety, my mother's plan; which nearly brings me to split my sides and roar with laughter-but at a single hint from her, I hold it in. No need for other people to hear us.
Intoxicated, I marvel in her plan; and in my mind I shout: My God, this is so clever! So deceitful! _

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
*I marvel in her plan. It is so clever! So deceitful!*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

We're packing our suitcase for the journey ahead
Cheeze, grapes, wine, and a long loaf of bread
We'll give gifts to the winners, share plenty of food
So excited to meet you, such is our mood!

Train tickets are ready, each one with a stub 
Let's pack Donna's series: The Single Daddy Club
Barbara's Wendy Darlene Comedy Mystery
Aaron's cozy read, The Gus Legarde Mystery

Here's the Gladstone series by John, and at the extremes
Here's James's what-if kind of series about Dreams 
Last but not least, The David Chronicles, about a great king
These are our books, which to you we will bring!

Hop Upon a Train of Stories
And join to win our books!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"When I sprinkle my secret blend of spices; here, take a sniff, can you smell it? When I chop these mouthwatering sun-dried tomatoes, add a few cloves of garlic for good measure, and let it all sizzle with lentils and meat-it becomes so scrumptious, so lip-smacking, finger-licking, melt-in-your-mouth good!
There is a certain ratio of flavors, a balance that creates a feast for the tongue and a delight for the mind; and having mastered that balance, with a pinch of imported cumin from the north of Persia, a dash of Saffron from the south of Egypt, I can tell you one thing: When the pot comes to a full bubbling point, and the aroma of the stew rises up in the air-it would make you dribble! Drive you to madness! For a single bite, you would sell your brother, if only you had one! "

To read more click here:
It would make you dribble! Drive you to madness!


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Wow--I am thrilled to find this review, written by Dolores Ayotte, author of A Woman's Voice (and other self-help books) who is a great inspirational writer and one of the best reviewers on Amazon. This is what she said about the audiobook edition of A Favorite Son:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★
"Skilled Masterpiece!"
Would you consider the audio edition of A Favorite Son to be better than the print version? 
After both reading A Favorite Son on my own and then listening to the audio book, I think there is a definite benefit to hearing the male voice bring the characters to life. I very much enjoyed this audio experience.

What was one of the most memorable moments of A Favorite Son?
One of the most memorable moments is the obvious favoritism of Rebecca for one son over another and the lengths she would go to deceive her husband, Isaac, demonstrates the duplicity of her role in all of their lives.

Which character - as performed by David Kudler - was your favorite?
I think David Kudler did a great job of portraying all the characters he played in this audio book. His voice is clear, precise, and effectively draws the listener into the story line.

Any additional comments?
Most of us are familiar with the well-known Bible story of Jacob and Esau. Twin sons born to Rebecca and Isaac in their later years, are at odds and in competition to inherit the much coveted blessing from their father on his deathbed. The collaboration that takes place between mother and her favorite son, Yankle, in order to dupe Isaac effectively demonstrates the length some parents will go to in their unfairness, or what I refer to as, the "division" of their love.

According to the main thread skillfully woven into this novel, the phenomenon of favoring one child over another may be a curse not only for the favored child but for the rejected one as well. I purposely use the word "division" of love to describe the favoritism both Rebecca and Isaac displayed for opposite sons in this story in order to stress what I consider to be a poignant point.In my opinion, neither parent expresses true love. True love does not divide families nor does it create ugly competitiveness, sibling rivalry, jealously, hatred, anger and all the other undesirable, negative traits expressed between these two sons. Neither parent shows love for their offspring nor toward each other. It has been said that true love multiplies...it never divides.When one discovers this definition of love and fully embraces this concept, the negative emotions experienced by this family and many others, will no longer exist. To me, that is the true moral to this Bible story.Ms. Poznansky takes an age old story and gives it a modern twist.

The reader is invited into the tortured psyche of Yankle and the grief, guilt, and full knowledge of the consequence of his deception in order to demonstrate what a living hell is all about. Yankle is haunted by his choice, that of manipulating his father's deteriorating physical condition along with his mother, in order to steal his brother, Esav's birthright. He does not want to repeat history in his own life and continue with this kind of favoritism in his relationship with his own sons.This author shows not only by the cover she has so beautifully painted, but also by the words she has so carefully chosen to depict the results of such a past and present dilemma...the consequences of such a devious act.

To quote Ms. Poznansky when describing her book cover, she states, "To me, this is what this image means: looking directly at yourself, facing the pain and the ugly imperfections within, without any attempt to mask who you are--even if you find yourself on the verge of a meltdown." I think each of us will eventually reach this point in life, and regardless of what path we take to get there, we must face ourselves, our actions, our lives and learn what true love is all about...I think this is the genuine motive and goal behind the work of this talented artist and author. Her writing is meant to provoke, prod, persuade, and push us to the limits of our inner selves in order to tie it all together. In my opinion, she is not only showing us a part of herself, her every desire is for us to see our own reflection in her work and see what personal message it holds. She has certainly succeeded with me...

Inspirational Author & Book Reviewer ~ Dolores Ayotte

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
♥ Ebook ♥ http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
♥ Print ♥ http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Talking about a small fortune," she counters, "what about your little trunk, full of gold coins?"
"Being of a sound body and mind," he says, "I spent it all."
"On what, in heaven's name?"
"What! On what, Becky? Here I go, heaping all those bracelets, all those nose rings on one woman, and one woman alone, only to find out, in the end, the real extent of her gratitude!"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
*What about your little trunk, full of gold coins?*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The door will swing and open wide
Take off your coat and come inside--

To read more click here:
Kisses, hugs, and lavish giving


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For the third day in a row, one bird after another flew into my father's tent and tore into the canvas. On the first day, the maidservants mended the tear. On the second day they let it be, saying that in their opinion, the increased air circulation would do him some good, perhaps even revive him. And on the third day, at the sight of one open tear after another, a whisper spread around the camp, saying that this could be nothing else but an omen--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
What is the best, the most reliable way to deceive? It is this--


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

All the while, I knew: I would never forget her love, her letting me wear that unusually beautiful, striped shirt. And neither would he.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I would never forget her love... And neither would he


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Christoph Fischer is the author of several historical and contemporary fiction books (Sebastian, The Luck of the Weissensteiners, and more) all of which I have read and loved. He is also is Top 500 reviewer on Amazon, as well a high-ranking reviewer on Goodreads. Most recently he became my 'partner in crime' in the production of a boxed set of novels, titled At Odds with Destiny. I have visited his place before, and wrote guest posts such as The Perils of Biblical Inspiration, and I am thrilled to come back now. His first question to me was, When was the first time you decided to write?

Want to hear my answer? Click here: 
'At Odds with Destiny' features Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Dianne Harman draws her stories and characters from a diverse business and personal background. She owned a national antique and art appraisal business for many years, left that industry, and opened two yoga centers where she taught yoga and certified yoga instructors. I am thrilled that she invited me for an interview. Her first question to me was, Tell us about Anita, the girl in the midst of a firestorm of passion in your book, Apart From Love?

Want to hear my answer? Click here: 
The amazing oh so talented Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A Favorite Son is inspired by the question, for this son, is it love for his father and respect for age that drives his hesitation-or rather, it is the fear to be found out?

I have long been fascinated with the story of Jacob and Esav. To me, it captures several layers of emotions which we all go through in our families: a rivalry between brothers, the way a mother's love, unevenly divided, can spur them to action, to crime, even; and how in time, even in the absence of regret, a punishment eventually ripens.

The story had been brewing in me for several years before I put pen to paper. Being an artist, I had expressed it through sculpture long before I wrote the words. In my art, and in my writing, you can see Yankle and his mother Becky, plotting to cheat the father. Out of a sense of shame, they are unable to look each other in the eye...

To see the trailer click here:





Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
★ Kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU
★ Nook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-nook
★ iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
★ Audio http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
★ Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am afraid that the future of this family, its survival in this harsh, treacherous land, cannot be entrusted into the hands of someone who, until now, has never been out and about. Never explored a new path. Never been tested by the elements--

To read more click here:
I am no longer split between my parts


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell--

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration click here:
I should kiss her and hug her and bid her farewell


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I am thrilled to visit Judith Barrow's place, where she has a little chat with me about my upcoming novel. Check it out:

Today I'm pleased to be chatting with Uvi Poznansky


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

A short and sweet review for A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ A great story
By Amazon readeron April 3, 2015 Verified Purchase

A great story based on ancient scriptures the author takes us to the biblical period and sweeps us a fascinating story, modern contemporary version. Delightful and exciting. I read the book from beginning to end Unable to stop... Warm recommendation

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav 
#Audiobook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Author of War Songs, Grady Harp describes himself as being ever on the alert for the new and promising geniuses of tomorrow. He is an artist representative, gallery owner, writer of essays and articles on figurative and all Representational art for museum catalogues and for traveling exhibitions, and an Amazon Hall of Fame Reviewer. I am honored that he has posted this five-star review for A FAVORITE SON:

★★★★★ Betrayal and Consequences
By Grady Harp HALL OF FAME TOP 100 REVIEWER VINE VOICE

Uvi Poznansky has that enviable ability to push paint and words into that category of combining reality with fantasy, myth with story, tradition with contemporary sidebars. She has ably accomplished that in THE FAVORITE SON, drawing upon the Biblical tale of Isaac and his twin sons by his late birthing wife Rebecca - Jacob and Esau.

Isaac is growing old and his inheritance is to be passed to his firstborn. Therein lies the problem: Esau and Jacob were twins and in Poznansky's version, Esau pushes Jacob to the back of the womb allowing Esau to be the firstborn son. An inimical relationship dwells between the brothers - Esau is big and hairy and a hunter while Jacob is more his mother's son, interested in cooking and in the beautiful clothes and jewelry his mother Rebecca owns. Rebecca (or Becky as she is called in this quasi updated version) favors Jacob and plans the deception of Isaac by designing a goatskin arm form a beloved coat to place on Jacob's arm when Isaac will make the pronouncement of his passing of the inheritance. Or interest, Jacob has already tricked Esau with his cooking wiles and Esau has promised Jacob his inheritance. But as the story develops the sibling rivalry is complicated by the mother's intervention and Jacob is granted the inheritance as well as the love of the father who has always favored his older brother.

What Poznansky has managed to do is include many of the aspects of the lineage of Abraham to Isaac to Jacob and the stories that surround them: in Poznansky's tale the miracle of Jacob's ladder is inserted - and even that happed long after the birthright theft. She manages to bring the story forward by inserting contemporary language (Isaac even promises Rebecca the equivalent of a Rolls Royce!) and in doing so she opens the old story to be instead a lively psychological study of family and of greed and longing for paternal love and more. It works spectacularly well. Would that more of the Old Testament stories could be updated like this then perhaps more children would be fascinated with the abundant mythological stories of the Bible.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle #sale only $0.99 http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav 
#Audiobook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Born in Potsdam, Germany, Gisela Sedimayer has a love for the written word. I am thrilled to find her review of my book, A Favorite Son:

★★★★★ An amazing read
By Gisela Sedlmayer 
A remarkable read that could happen in today's families. A biblical, twisting story about Jacob getting his birth right before his brother Esau with the help of his mother Rebecca.

Yankle, deceiving his brother of his birth right with a lentil soup and the help of his mother. Was that the right way to do? As he found out, it was not. He is now asking himself again and again, Where did I go wrong? It was all mothers' fault. Her calculation missed the mark. She might think that once Isaac blessed me, Esav would realize who was really the one in power. But it was not to happen. Instead his brother longs to kill him.

A great lesson to be learned about deceiving

This book is the fourth book by Uvi Poznansky I have read now. And it is as marvellous as the first. A great writer and understanding of the word. Yes, Uvi, you did it again, you never cease to amaze me.

Get ★★★★★ A FAVORITE SON
#kindle http://bookShow.me/B00AUZ3LGU 
#Nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-afav 
#itunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962262310
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-afav 
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-afav 
#Audiobook http://tinyurl.com/fav-son-audio
#Print http://bookShow.me/0984993258


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For the third day in a row, one bird after another flew into my father's tent and tore into the canvas. On the first day, the maidservants mended the tear. On the second day they let it be, saying that in their opinion, the increased air circulation would do him some good, perhaps even revive him. And on the third day, at the sight of one open tear after another, a whisper spread around the camp--

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
It was on the fourth day


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

You may have heard those rumors about me: how I escaped by moonlight, how I hid inside each one of the seven wells of Beersheba, with nothing in my possession but the shirt on my back, how I eluded my enemy, my brother, and then, how frightened I was, how alone. I'm afraid you have been, at best, misinformed-

To read more, and hear the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
You may have heard those rumors about me


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Host Barbara Ehrentreu welcomes Karl Waterbury, multi-published children's writer, and Uvi Poznansky, author of many genres. Anything goes! We're discussing almost anything that has to do with writing--or not.

Listen here:
Take a listen to my chat with Barbara at Red River Radio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I'm thrilled to visit Bella Harte at The Saturday Showcase on her blog, where she asked me about my now novel (released yesterday) The Music of Us. She asked me how I came up with the name of the series, Still Life with Memories. Check it out:

The Saturday Showcase


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"Talking about a small fortune," she counters, "what about your little trunk, full of gold coins?"
"Being of a sound body and mind," he says, "I spent it all."
"On what, in heaven's name?"
"What! On what, Becky? Here I go, heaping all those bracelets, all those nose rings on one woman, and one woman alone, only to find out, in the end, the real extent of her gratitude!"

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
What about your little trunk, full of gold coins?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The minutes are ticking till midnight
Let's dance them away; let's take flight
It's the end, the beginning, time once again
To raise a glass and uncork the champagne!

It's the end, the beginning, happy new yea


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Read it now &#127775; A favorite Son
Enjoy the tale that I have spun
About two brothers, greed, rivalry
Who will stay? And who will flee,
Forever haunted by regret?
The book is here, for you to get!

#99cents #Sale 
A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Without even looking at the entrance to the tent, without even touching the cold surface of the hourglass, I know: It is nearly empty. The sand is running out. For us, there is no more time. He will never realize who it was standing there by his bedside, overcome and awash with tears. I let one word escape, hoping that he cannot catch the sound of it-but wishing, in spite of myself, that he would--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
The voice is the voice of Jacob


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

For the third day in a row, one bird after another flew into my father's tent and tore into the canvas. On the first day, the maidservants mended the tear. On the second day they let it be, saying that in their opinion, the increased air circulation would do him some good, perhaps even revive him. And on the third day, at the sight of one open tear after another, a whisper spread around the camp, saying that this could be nothing else but an omen--

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration click here:
It was on the fourth day that my mother decided to go in and see the old man


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

By and by, a perfect calm comes upon me. I have no thought in my head, no clue that this is to be the last sunrise, the last morning that I spend with my mother; no premonition that our time together is running out, and that I should kiss her, and hug her, and bid her farewell--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
The last morning I spend with my mother


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

I like to think of myself as a modern man. A confused one. One left to his own devices, because of one thing: the silence of God. When Isaac, my father, lay on his deathbed, waiting for me, or rather, for his favorite son to come in, he suspected, somehow, that he was about to be fooled. And yet, God kept silent. Now, all these years later, I wonder about it--

To read more, click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read A Favorite Son


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

The glow of this memory was as tempting and as fanciful as delusion. I ached for warmth, and wished I could leap, somehow, over time and distance, and find my way back into that circle. I wished I could sit there by the fire pit, and stretch out my hands, even blacken them by touching the dying embers--

To read more click here:
I wished I could find my way back into that circle


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

So happy to be in the HBS Spotlight. James Moushon opened the interview with this question: Congratulations on your book: Dancing with Air. What do you have on the drawing board next? Can you tell us the timeline for its release and give us a little tease?

Want to read my answer? Check it out here:
An Author Interview at the HBS Author's Spotlight


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

Naturally, I have to test it. So I raise my Esav arm, the one with the hairy sleeve. I raise it with the thought of bringing it down upon him in one fell swoop, right next to his cheek, and stopping just short of a slap. Would he flinch? Would he give a flutter? My hand flies up. I freeze. But then, an incredible thing happens. You would not believe it-I do not believe it myself! I cannot, for the life of me, control it any further--

To read more click here:
Can I fool him-or am I making a fool of myself?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

"I see," she says. "You don't love me anymore."
For the first time in the conversation, his voice softens. "Don't cry, Becky," he pleads. "I love you. I will always love you-"
I imagine she must be smiling through the tears. "In that case," she says, "I will always take such good care of you."

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by David Kudler, click here:
You know well enough how grateful I am

/url]


----------



## Uvi Poznansky

My dear friend and gifted author, Sarah Mallery, has just posted a feature on her blog, I am still giggling about her calling me a 'Renaissance Lady'! Check it out:

Uvi Poznansky, a Renaissance Lady


----------

